# Favourite Money Movies



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

With _X-Men Origins: Wolverine_ kicking off the summer blockbuster season over the weekend, let's talk about favourite money movies. I wrote about this last summer on the blog (*Money movies to watch this summer*) but I never got around to watching _Boiler Room_, _GlenGarry Glenn Ross_ and _Other People's Money_. Perhaps this would be the year.

I've seen _Wall Street_ many times and it remains my favourite money movie. Maybe it is only because I haven't watched some of the others in my to-watch list.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

My top three in order:

1. Glengarry Glen Ross (David Memet is one crafty writer) 

A-always, B-be, C-closing. Always be closing! Always be closing!!

2. Wall Street
3. Boiler Room

The one common trait is that all three movies convey, so well, the sentiment at the time the stories take place. Both 1&2 showing the freakshow that was Reagonomics, and Boiler Room was a nice take on all the hype around the Dot.Com era.

Don't like that Ben Affleck guy though.


----------



## stephenheath (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd add Barbarians at the Gate, it really brought to life what life is like when a company is in play, and the acting was superb.


----------



## mfd (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Brewster's Millions. Nothing was funnier then when his investment in an iceberg actually paid off


----------



## Preet (Apr 3, 2009)

I love Wall Street too, it's a classic. I think Oliver Stone worked at the French stock exchange when he was younger, btw.

Boiler Room is a great movie, with a great soundtrack too.

Incidentally, the sequel to Wall Street starts filming later this year. I know as of last year the working title is "Money Never Sleeps" and continues off after Gecko is released from prison and I think he is starting up a hedge fund. Again, not confirmed, but Charlie Sheen is not in the sequel.

Glengarry Glen Ross is a classic - I would put that at the top of your list CC.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

My favourite part of Boiler Room was when they're all sitting there watching Wall Street and quoting the greed is good speech:

" The point is, ladies and gentleman, that greed -- for lack of a better word -- is good.

Greed is right.

Greed works.

Greed clarifies, cuts through, and captures the essence of the evolutionary spirit.

Greed, in all of its forms -- greed for life, for money, for love, knowledge -- has marked the upward surge of mankind.

And greed -- you mark my words -- will not only save Teldar Paper, but that other malfunctioning corporation called the USA."


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

The Billion Dollar Bubble. Most likely only actuaries would have seen this one.


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Forrest Gump is a great movie about fate and fortune.


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

How about "Rogue Trader"? A story about Nick Leeson who brought Barings Bank to bankruptcy in 90's..

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0131566/


----------



## Arcaneind (Apr 3, 2009)

*C'mon!*

Trading Places

Rags to riches. Riches to rags. Insider trading...


----------



## MoneyEnergy (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't forget all the great heist movies: money is of the essence! The first Ocean's Eleven was great this way. Loved it.


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

-"They Live" - Carpenter, John
-"Canadian Bacon"
-"Tailor of Panama" - Boorman, John
-"The General" - Boorman, John
-"Z" - Gavras, Costas
-"Burn!" (or "Queimada") - Pontecorvo, Gillo
-"Time for revenge" (or "Tiempo de revancha") - Aristarain, Adolfo
-"Funny dirty little war" - Olivera, Hector
-"Lamerica" - Amelio, Gianni
-"Bicycle thief" - De Sica, Vittorio
-"Umberto D." - De Sica, Vittorio
-"La grande bouffe" - Ferreri, Marco
-"Accattone" - Pasolini, Pier-Paolo
-"The conversation" - Copola, Francis-Ford
-"Brazil" - Gillian, Terri
-"Salvador" - Stone, Oliver


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I forgot to mention _The Smartest Guys in the Room_ on Enron's collapse. I thought it was better than the book of the same title.

I'm pretty sure we'll soon be reading books or watching documentaries on Bear Stearns, Lehman Brothers and the biggie of them all: AIG.


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> I forgot to mention _The Smartest Guys in the Room_ on Enron's collapse. I thought it was better than the book of the same title.


Yes, I've seen it, very good. If the documentaries can count, I can enumerate hundreds, if anyone interested.


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

Michael Caine in "FLAWLESS".

It was suprising how he removed all those diamonds from the vault without being detected.

He did it just to screw the insurance company , then gave it all away.


----------



## Antonia (May 2, 2009)

The Boiler Room (brilliant!)

Glen Garry Glen Ross (not sure if that's how to spell it)

Wall Street

I have read Barbararians at the Gate but did not know it was also a movie. Will definitely rent that one. 

Rosina
Fifties Schmifties


----------

